# Rubbing??



## Khor5e (Feb 20, 2011)

So I just got my fishy, Booberry!, but I've noticed that he keeps rubbing up against the thermometer in the tank...he's in love with it. Can some clarify this? I love him lots but he is the most curious fish I've ever had haha :-D


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

He may be trying to relieve an itch. He could have parasites.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Let's hope it's not that. Do you have a pic?


----------



## Khor5e (Feb 20, 2011)

There should be a picture of him on my profile now...for some reason it didn't post earlier. I really hope it's not parasites...he isn't showing signs of being sick. Should I get meds just in case?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I would do a %100 water change first. Keep up with water changes, though. If you see any spots on him, let us know.


----------



## Khor5e (Feb 20, 2011)

That's what I plan to do. Thank you! I'll keep you updated though. I think everything should be fine. I think he just likes to touch it and "snuggle" with it haha


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

sometimes they just want to "hug" against something To me its like they want to show off their beauty lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

There is a test I do that usually tells me if my fish have parasites or not... It's not guaranteed to work but it can help. 

When you next do your waterchange add 1 tsp of aq. salt per gallon. If he's twitching, zooming around the tank like he's agitated, trying to cough something up, or rapidly shaking his head (or body, sometimes), those are good signs he has parasites. 

Update us if he does these things, please! The treatment's pretty easy.


----------



## Khor5e (Feb 20, 2011)

lol he likes to "hug" it alot. he seems really happy!and for some strange reason he loves blowing bubbles. He's even making a bubble nest right now....and i dont know why. There is no female...haha he is just special i guess =)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

That means he is sexually mature and happy.


----------



## Khor5e (Feb 20, 2011)

oh joy, i have teenager fish now...haha i love him!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

If he's hugging, not parasites. XD That must be cute to see.


----------



## Khor5e (Feb 20, 2011)

oh it's absolutely adorable to see! haha


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Is it hugging or rubbing?


----------



## Khor5e (Feb 20, 2011)

both.... kinda


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Right... if he IS rubbing, it's parasites. There's a little test to see if he does have them- it's on the first page.


----------



## Khor5e (Feb 20, 2011)

well...no parasites. he's just being a dork haha and in love with the thermometer! thank you for the advice though =)


----------

